# New Cheese Brand for me



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2012)

Everyone who has heard me talk about cheese knows that I love Balderson Heritage Cheddar, in 3,4,5, & 6 year vintage.  I have had a hard time finding this in Sault Ste. Marie, Ont. of late.  So DW purchased for me a 1 lb. wedge of Dairy Vale 7 year cheddar, a half-pound brick of President's Choice 8 year old cheddar, and a 1/4 pound brick of Balderson extra old cheese.  The Dairy Vale had the best flavor (exceptional) followed by the Presidents Choice, and finally, the Balderson.  I was surprised at the intense, and complex flavor of the Dairy Vale cheese.  It was better, IMO, than the President's Choice, though the latter had a slightly better texture.  The Balderson was simply ho-hum by comparison.  I suspect that the Balderson Heritage is every bit as good, if not better, but not by much.

Dairy Vale is a cheese maker from Down-Under and makes a world-class cheese.  If you haven't tried it, you're missing out on a great cheese.  The President's Choice is no slouch either, and should be more available than either the Balderson, or the Dairy Vale.  In any case, go get yourself some good cheddar and slice up an apple.  It doesn't get much better than that.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know if you can get President's Choice any where but Canada. It's an upscale store brand for Loblaw's and a bunch of other stores.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 8, 2012)

We are making a Costco run tomorrow (um today) and I was thinking about getting myself some Balderson Heritage (not sure what year yet).  I might just go across the street to Superstore (the West Coast version of Loblaw's) and try the President's choice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2012)

I made a mistake with one of the brands.  The Dairy Vale is a brand I have never seen or tasted.  The correct brand that I tasted is Maple Dale.  Sorry 'bout that.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

